# acute bronchitis with asthma



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 25, 2013)

How would you code acute bronchitis with asthma ?


----------



## lphillips (Jan 25, 2013)

I would use 493.90. Index bronchitis, down to asthmatic (acute).


----------



## Brandilyn (Jan 25, 2013)

*acute bronchitis*

If discharge dx stated acute bronchitis with asthma it is coded and sequenced 466.0 followed by 493.90. The acute condition is sequenced before the chronic condition.


----------



## JR (Jan 27, 2013)

I have to agree with Brandilyn....


----------

